# Droppings are Small, Round, Very Moist and Stuck Together



## mkeawsh (Mar 2, 2012)

My two Holland Lop bunnies poo out small, round black turds that are all stuck together.  They are 2 1/2 months old and they get no veggies right now, just pellets and hay.  What is wrong?


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 2, 2012)

Are all of their droppings like that, or just a few?

If it's just a few, that is normal. Rabbits have a rather weird digestive system. They have a really large pocket on their large intestines, called a cecum, where a large number of helpful bacteria live. A certain amount of the food they eat goes into the cecum, and the bacteria do their thing digesting it. This makes certain nutrients available to the rabbit that they wouldn't get otherwise. The digested material passes out of the rabbit's digestive system as these soft, dark, sticky lumps called cecotropes or night feces. The rabbit eats them, making it possible for the rabbit to absorb the nutrients, essentially passing some of the food through its digestive system twice. Most of the cecotropes should get eaten, so you don't usually see many; a rabbit can miss a few from time to time. What isn't normal, is seeing a lot of them, or seeing only that and none of the firmer, more fibrous type of rabbit droppings. If that's the case, it indicates that all is not right in the rabbit's digestive tract. More hay, less (or no) pellets, and maybe some rolled oats would be a starting point, I might do a dose of ivermectin too if the situation didn't improve just with diet.


----------



## mkeawsh (Mar 2, 2012)

I have three cat pans full of hay and small container of pellets.  It used to be just one but now it seems to be both and it is all the time.   I have had these little ones since last Saturday and Obi Wan has had this kind of poo since I got him.  Chewy's just started today - his used to be normal.


----------

